# Not very lady like!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Here is a picture of Jillee taking a nap on the couch. As you can see she is very comfortable. I think she kicked off the other two dogs so that she could have the whole couch!!!!!! She is my Silly Jillee!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Lets take a break sis!!!*

This is Jillee and Ginger taking a nap on the couch. They are not really playmates but they will sure take a nap together!!! Too cute!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I think I have the picture thing figured out. The pictures from my cell phone load alot faster...so I will take some more for ya all!!!! I like showing you all Jillee's progress!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jillee is so cute!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jillee looks very relaxed.. She is sooo cute.
Do I see frog slippers in the backround??


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jillee looks very comfortable!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh Jillee. I think she just needs a blanket. It's funny how they are. Rudy never sleeps on his back, Rocky ALWAYS sleeps on his back. LOL


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Linda - love your new avatar picture! How did you get them to pose?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

So cute, Megan. Jillee is adorable. I love their tummies!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yes Leann those are frog slippers they vibrate when you put your feet in them...I got them for Christmas from sis in-law!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*One too many toys!!!!*

Do you think she has enough toys here. My hubby took this picture!!!! I am sure I had to put all the toys away later!!!! She does love her toys!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Can you even find her in all those toys????I think she was trying to hind so that she did not have to put her toys away...what do you think????


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am glad that I finally can post some pictures of her now....YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Megan, those pictures are great!

My boys usually sleep on their backs, but the girls lay on their sides or on their bellies, except for Hillary. Hill will always run out to the living room, throw herself on her back and wiggle side to side as she gives herself her own backrub on the carpet and then she runs and plays and comes back, throws herself on her back and stays there until someone disturbs her, and then she climbs into a bed. It's the funniest routine.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Look!!!! I finally got a picture beside my name!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been trying forever it seems!!!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Super cute pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, very cute pictures. She's adorable.

Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Love the pic yes cell phones pictures do load faster it great!!!! Yoda does kick the kitten off the couch or bed where ever he is sleeping he lets us and any other animal know when he is sleeping leave me alone LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I absolutely *love* that picture of Jillee under all her toys! At first I didn't see her and then I saw that mop of hair and started cracking up. Great shot!


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> Here is a picture of Jillee taking a nap on the couch. As you can see she is very comfortable. I think she kicked off the other two dogs so that she could have the whole couch!!!!!! She is my Silly Jillee!!!!


That is precious. They love to sleep on their back like that.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Love your Avatar!

She's a doll!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Jillee is a cutie! I love those back sleepers!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie patootie, that Silly Jillie is!!!! Just want to kiss that belly!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Just want to kiss that belly!!


Hahahaha!!! that's exactly what I wanted to write when I saw that cute picture!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She is a real cutie Meg!I noticed the frog slippers too!I notice frogs!My little boys room is done is frogs.......and I kinda like them too......:biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan!
Both, your new Avatar and Jillee sleeping on ther back are ADORABLE! And the one underneath all the toys...too cute!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan!
Both, your new avatar and Jillee sleeping on her back are adorable! And the one of her underneath all those toys...tooo cute!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you guys....our bathroom is done in frogs as well!!!! I like what F.R.O.G.S. stand for Fully Rely On God!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Now THAT is a girl who knows what she wants!! Comfort!! LOL 
I love your new pics, Megan. Jillee is a sweetie pie for sure. I like the one of her and big sis on the couch, relaxing.


----------

